# 22" IROCS FOR SALE W/ TIRES 245/30/22 $1150



## MR WHEELS (Apr 2, 2011)

YO,
GOT IROCS ON DECK.... 20" W/ TIRES $960 245X35X20
22" W/ TIRES $1150 245X30X22
24" W/ TIRES $1450 255X30X24
26" W/ TIRES $1950 255X30X26


----------



## MR WHEELS (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE ARE THE NEW 6LG IROCS 20" TO 24" ONLY


----------



## 83buick (Jul 14, 2011)

whats the bissness #


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

What happend 2 my tire I paid for 3 months ago?! ...someone sends you money, you should send them what they paid for!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR WHEELS said:


> HERE ARE THE NEW 6LG IROCS 20" TO 24" ONLY


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

rIdaho said:


> What happend 2 my tire I paid for 3 months ago?! ...someone sends you money, you should send them what they paid for!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Phone # and location?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


>


 Sent him money, and he str8 up just kept it! I got my money back, just not from him, got my money back from the Western Union Money fraud/laundering dept., who took the situation off my hands, and now he's their problem. His last thread was locked, and this one should be too!


----------



## vaski (Jan 15, 2013)

where r the whells located?


----------



## vaski (Jan 15, 2013)

meant" wheels?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------

